# Capri by the Sea - San Diego - Questions [Difficult exchange?]



## ddoggphx (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone booked this resort in the past, and was it difficult to get into?  Traveladvisor reviews are very good, but I'm wondering about what the lead time would be to expect any openings (I own SVC points which would be exchanged via RCI).  When is too late for June of '10?  Now?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2009)

Tuggers rate this resort 8.53 which I would consider a B+.  There are several extensive reviews in the TUG members only Review pages - if you *join TUG*, you will be able to access the reviews.


----------



## ddoggphx (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Denise; I am actually planning on joining this month for reviews and such, but I"m already pretty sure this property is nice from everything I've read.  The reviews will be more of the same, I'm sure.  

My biggest concern is the difficulty booking it.  I don't want to get _too_ excited from all the reviews then learn I have to sell one of my kids to book it.  

Is that kind of stuff discussed in the paid version of TUG, too?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2009)

ddoggphx said:


> Thanks Denise; I am actually planning on joining this month for reviews and such, but I"m already pretty sure this property is nice from everything I've read.  The reviews will be more of the same, I'm sure.
> 
> My biggest concern is the difficulty booking it.  I don't want to get _too_ excited from all the reviews then learn I have to sell one of my kids to book it.
> 
> Is that kind of stuff discussed in the paid version of TUG, too?



So you are asking if rentals are available at this resort and how much they cost?  Because in your first post, it looked like you wanted to exchange?

The paid version of TUG allows you to access the members only reviews, and the Sightings and Distress board, but anyone can access the Rental Pages.  (TUG TS Marketplace)

Have you looked at any of the online rental websites like TUG, and Redweek for listings?  - That's the place to start.

Because of our no advertising rule, owners are not allowed to offer rentals in the forums.

If you are talking about exchanging, are you talking about depositing a SVC week with RCI and making an RCI weeks exchange?  For June of 2010, you should have put your request in already, because many owners would have deposited right at the 12 mo. mark.  (June 2009)

If you want to know what is available at this resort for June 2010, you should join TUG (sorry to sound like a broken record - but it's true!) and then you can put in a Sightings request on the TUG Sightings Board and ask other owners to check and see what is available for exchange.  It looks like this resort exchanges both with II and RCI.


----------



## ddoggphx (Aug 6, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> If you are talking about exchanging, are you talking about depositing a SVC week with RCI and making an RCI weeks exchange?  For June of 2010, you should have put your request in already, because many owners would have deposited right at the 12 mo. mark.  (June 2009)



That's it.  You answered my question (unfortunately, exactly how I feared it would be answered).

Thanks for the tips on some of the other sections available upon joining.  I'll definitely do that.


----------



## jkrich (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a tough trade for a couple of reasons:  1, It's on the beach in SoCAl and a June trade can be tough at any resort there. 2.  There are only about 15 timeshare units.  Most of the units in the buildings are wholly owned condos.  Also these units used to be part of ORE and I believe are now part of VRI so some units may be exchanged through VRI instead of deposited to RCI.

We owned two units at Capri by the Sea and loved the timeshare and area, but this is not a resort for everyone.  There are no organized activities and the pool is tiny and about 1/2 block from the buildings.  In the two bedroom units both the living area and master bedroom face the ocean and have great views.  In the one bedroom units only the living area has a view.  There are no functional balconies (they are about a foot deep).  If you do rent or get a trade you need a car to get around.
We do love the area (Pacific Beach) and the board walk (lots of restaurants and shops).  The units are old, but well maintained.  If we had a fixed summer week or a floating week we probably would have kept a week, but they have a rotating week system so you often end up with a weak trader.  


Jerry


----------



## ddoggphx (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Jerry, that's very useful information.  I assume it's not just June but all of the summer that would be difficult?

I also didn't know it had that limited number of timeshare units.  I surely won't get my hopes up.

For us (being beach people) the proximity to the beach and the ridiculous ocean views I've seen online are the most appealing.  SD is a 5 hour drive for us, so a car is no problem either.

I guess we'll probably have to try for '11 for this property.

I didn't notice much on the beach area in SD from RCI, unfortunately.

Thanks for all your awesome information, much appreciated.


----------



## KevJan (Aug 7, 2009)

This is my most favorite exchange that I've had through ORE.  It is a very difficult trade but well worth it.  As has been stated, no activities and the pool is a short walk.  The security is excellent and right on the beach.  The ocean views are the best we have ever had.  You should love it!


----------



## jkrich (Aug 8, 2009)

ddoggphx-  Yes, it would have been more accurate to say that summer SoCal units, not just June, are in high demand.  For me, that means the last half of June and all of July and August.  Depending on school calendars, others might modify that slightly.  
I believe that all of the timeshare units are on floors 1 and 2, but they still have exellent ocean views.  There is a ground floor that is taken up by the lobby and parking so even the first floor is up in the air a little bit.
I've seen a few units in RCI available for exchange in the off season, but I suspect any summer units go to ongoing exchange requests.  Good luck with your exchange request and let us know if your exchange comes through.

Jerry


----------



## ddoggphx (Aug 8, 2009)

There's one down the street called See the See San Diego.  Doesn't look nearly as good.  I'm also looking at a place called Wave Crest in Del Mar.

Likely, I will get nothing and will have to put in for 2011 instead.   Maybe I'll take the kids to Cancun or Puerto Vallarta instead.  


Thanks for the comments everyone (and Denise, I used you as my referrer on my signup for TUG).


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to TUG membership!  

You should have gotten a welcome email with a member code in it.  You have to add that code to your member profile to be recognized as a member.  (If you used Paypal, it take a bit longer, because a human has to process it.)

To add the member's code, click on USER CP in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box, and save it.​
Once you do that, you can go to the Sightings Board below the TUG Lounge and put in a Sightings Request for Southern CA (see the sticky at the top of the board) and you can check out the Reviews - listed in the red bar at the top of the page as TUG Resort Database.


----------



## ddoggphx (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Denise, that was easy.


----------

